# R5 files purple/magenta wrong...



## Viggo (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I’ve got a Mac mini M1 and a LG Ultrafine 5K to edit my R5 files shot with either RF50L or RF85L. I use a few different WB tool like grey card, when I’m out shooting. I bought a new Spyder X Pro calibration device and I’ve used a ColorChecker passport for as long as I can remember. I thought maybe my CC was too old, so got a new one, the v2, and it’s the exact same result...

Even with correct wb and custom profiles on a calibrated screen all my shots are basically purple. My kids looks like they’re out of air and I can’t figure out what causes this.

I changed my computer when I bought the R5 and my old calibration device doesn’t work on M1. Never had a issue like this with my 10 year old iMac with 10 year old color checker and the cheapest calibration device.

Are any of you experiencing this too?

How can I check if the camera just turns all files blue even if wb and everything all the way through is calibrated? I’m going mad...

thanks!


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 18, 2021)

it may be the software. I had completely purple interpretations from affinity photo prior to actual R5 support and still get green ones from topaz denoise because the libraries they use don't support R5 RAW files, but support earlier CR3 files from the R. 

again not sure it's the same experience, but could be.. I'd check the support on the software you are using.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 18, 2021)

FWIW, on my PC, CR3 files from the RP and R5 turn green when viewed with the windows viewer and codecs. No issues on LR, PS, or Luminar so I assume it is the software.


----------



## zim (Mar 18, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> I had completely purple interpretations from affinity photo prior to actual R5 support


As you say, different issue. AP Didn't support R5 files at that point. Not a software or hardware issue.
M1 and calibration on the other hand hmm.....


----------



## Viggo (Mar 18, 2021)

I feel that well, the x-rite ColorChecker software probably runs on rosetta2, the Spyder definitely does and Lr isn’t on M1 support yet, so there might be issues there. Although none of them actually says there might be issues with the actual colors only functions...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your experience. This sounds really frustrating! I think I will hold off on an M1 Mac until these sort of issues are resolved. Good luck!


----------



## Joules (Mar 19, 2021)

What are you guys even talking about?

I see references to the Spyder X Pro. That's for Monitor calibration. If there's an issue with monitor calibration, everything should look off, not just R5 images. As that does not appear to be an issue, this is irrelevant information.

There's also the X-rite Colorchecker Passport being mentioned. That's for creatiing color profiles, right? Is there an issue regardless of whether or not these profiles are used? If so, let's ignore those as well. After all, what ever issue is being talked about here is present independently of this.

So what exactly is the problem? Some type of R5 images look purple? Which type? SOOC JPEG? RAW? If so, compressed and/or uncompressed?

Under which circumstances do these look that way? In some viewer applications/file explorer? If so, which one(s)? In a RAW editor? If so, which one and which version?

Maybe my reading skills fail me this morning but I don't understand what even is the problem here.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2021)

Joules said:


> What are you guys even talking about?
> 
> I see references to the Spyder X Pro. That's for Monitor calibration. If there's an issue with monitor calibration, everything should look off, not just R5 images. As that does not appear to be an issue, this is irrelevant information.
> 
> ...


The problem is that no matter what I do with the the raw files the colors look off. The files from the R was never this way, but I must admit I haven’t tried viewing those on my new setup, I will see if I can find some R raws and see what they look like on my current setup.

I’m talking about raw files in the latest version of Lr Classic, but also all previous versions of Lr 10.


----------



## Joules (Mar 19, 2021)

Viggo said:


> The problem is that no matter what I do with the the raw files the colors look off. The files from the R was never this way, but I must admit I haven’t tried viewing those on my new setup, I will see if I can find some R raws and see what they look like on my current setup.
> 
> I’m talking about raw files in the latest version of Lr Classic, but also all previous versions of Lr 10.


Do you have an example you could share?

Are you talking about some light color cast or are all the colors basically just shades of purple?


----------



## Canonite (Mar 19, 2021)

Viggo said:


> The problem is that no matter what I do with the the raw files the colors look off. The files from the R was never this way, but I must admit I haven’t tried viewing those on my new setup, I will see if I can find some R raws and see what they look like on my current setup.
> 
> I’m talking about raw files in the latest version of Lr Classic, but also all previous versions of Lr 10.


Adobe used profiles from the 5D IV for the Eos R, as the sensor is the same for the two cameras.
The R5 raw files can only the Adobe proflies, eg. Standard, Portrait, Landscape, and so on. There are no colour profiles for Canon in Lightroom or Photoshop and that's why the colous look different. Buy a color checker and make your own profiles, or buy profiles from a third party.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2021)

Canonite said:


> Adobe used profiles from the 5D IV for the Eos R, as the sensor is the same for the two cameras.
> The R5 raw files can only the Adobe proflies, eg. Standard, Portrait, Landscape, and so on. There are no colour profiles for Canon in Lightroom or Photoshop and that's why the colous look different. Buy a color checker and make your own profiles, or buy profiles from a third party.


Thanks, but if you read me first post, you'll find I have used two different color checkers and also severeal different WB tools on location to mitigate that problem.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2021)

Joules said:


> Do you have an example you could share?
> 
> Are you talking about some light color cast or are all the colors basically just shades of purple?


Here's an example. Here I used a WB tool to get the right WB before shooting the color checker, and then I tried using the neutral patches on the color checker to change wb, but it really doesn't change so I saw that the WB tool is also correct. In this shot I have applied the CC profile shot 30 seconds before the actual shot.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2021)

And this is from the R without a CC profile, as I didn't have them available, but with Canon Standard v2 in LrC.


----------



## Canonite (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry about the last suggestion. Just wondering if you have updated to version 10.2 of lightroom, which now has native support for new mac's?
As far as the images posted, I don't see the problem glaring out at me. I don't see color fringing in the last two images. It seems the best way to check images is to use Canon's DPP and compare to the images out of your image software. Do you have this problem with images processed in DPP?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2021)

Canonite said:


> Sorry about the last suggestion. Just wondering if you have updated to version 10.2 of lightroom, which now has native support for new mac's?
> As far as the images posted, I don't see the problem glaring out at me. I don't see color fringing in the last two images. It seems the best way to check images is to use Canon's DPP and compare to the images out of your image software. Do you have this problem with images processed in DPP?


It's the difference between the one of him in the black sweater that seems way to magenta to me compared to the one of him in the grey shirt, that's looking good to me, and that is shot with the R.

Here's another one I just shot, and the left one is raw with "adobe" color profile, the right one with the new ColorChecker profile and the bottom center is jpg SOOC, all of them at the same exact wb. So the JPOG out of camera should be the same as my starting point in DPP, no?

To me it almost seems like it is not correct with adobe, but it's closer than with the CC which makes no sense unless there are some issues with the CC software. It also puzzles me that When I use the CC to eye drop WB it always adds a ton of magenta, out in daylight no which is pretty cool light since it's winter, and still adds +28 magenta tint.

Earlier there was an Adobe software called DNG profile editor whvih I could use to make CC profiles, but is that no longer available? I couldnt find it. Just to check if that gives a different result.

LrC is not supporting M1. I will download Lr CC and try that also to make sure. And I will contact X-rite to see what they can help with. Thanks"


----------



## mkamelg (Mar 20, 2021)

Adobe - DNG Profile Editor : For Macintosh : DNG Profile Editor 1.0.4 : Thank You





Apple Silicon M1 Macintosh Systems Profiling Issues. – X-Rite Photo & Video Support. ColorMunki, i1 Display Pro & ColorChecker Passport



Calibrate Displays connected to Apple Silicon M1 with i1Profiler Latest Update Version 3.4.0! (YouTube)


----------



## Viggo (Mar 20, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> Adobe - DNG Profile Editor : For Macintosh : DNG Profile Editor 1.0.4 : Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the profile editor! Excellent, it gives me quite a different profile, but I actually prefer the one from X-rite. Weird stuff this. 

I use a Datacolor Spyder calibrator so the two other links doesn't affect me, but if they fixed support, maybe my old ColorMunki will play nice with M1 now, and I'll try to profile my display using that too.


----------

